# New DishHD Packages February 1st



## James Long

As previously mentioned in a couple threads:
 DISH Network to Expand HD Line-Up in 2008 and
CES 2008: Pictures from the Dish Press Conference

DISH is introducing new HD packages starting February 1st.

*DishHD Essentials* is a $10 add on
DishHD Essentials will start out as being the HD versions of the SD channels one subscribes to as an add on to their "America's Top" package. Current channel lists shown.

A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 will get in HD:
* 118 / 9419 A&E
* 138 / 9420 TNT
* 140 / 9424 ESPN
* 144 / 9425 ESPN2
* 154 / 9426 NFL Network
* 112 / 9461 HGTV HD
* 110 / 9462 Food Network HD
* 182 / 9487 The Discovery Channel
* 183 / 9488 The Learning Channel
* 120 / 9491 The History Channel
* 139 / 9499 TBS
* 439 / 9500 Big Ten Network **
* 9421 Discovery HD Theater
* 9422 HDNet
* 9465 HD Event Channel (Special Programming)
* 9469 MHD - Music: High Definition​** BTN is expected to become a regional network in February

A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 Plus will get in HD:
*Everything above* plus:
* Their own Regional Sports Network games in HD​
A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-200 will get in HD:
*Everything above* plus:
* 184 / 9489 Animal Planet​
A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-250 will get in HD:
*Everything above* plus:
* 186 / 9429 National Geographic Channel
* 193 / 9490 The Science Channel
* 9468 Golf Channel / Versus​
A DishHD Essentials customer with AEP will get in HD:
*Everything above* plus:
* 350 / 9435 Starz
* 300 / 9456 HBO
* 310 / 9458 Cinemax
* 318 / 9460 Showtime​
New channels will be added throughout 2008. In addition, if one does not subscribe to AEP but subscribes to an individual movie package they will get the HD version of their movie channel with DishHD.

*DishHD Ultimate* is a $20 add on
DishHD Ultimate includes whatever channels one would qualify for under DishHD Essentials _PLUS_ 19 additional HD channels (15 are Voom). It does not qualify customers for any additional "Essentials" channels (if you want NatGeo HD, you need to subscribe to AT-250 or see below for the HD only package).
* 402 / 9508 NBA TV
* 403 NHL Network HD
* 9423 HDNet Movies
* 9427 Universal HD
* 9470 Rave HD
* 9471 Equator HD
* 9472 Gallery HD
* 9473 Treasure HD
* 9474 Animania HD
* 9475 World Cinema HD
* 9476 Rush HD
* 9477 WorldSport HD
* 9478 Ultra HD
* 9479 Kung Fu HD
* 9480 Film Fest HD
* 9481 Monsters HD
* 9482 HDNews
* 9485 GamePlay HD
* 9486 Family Room HD ​
*DishHD Package* is a $29.99 standalone
For those who care ONLY about HD and are willing to give up nearly all of their other channels, DISH is introducing (re-introducing?) a standalone DishHD package.

For $29.99 as a base package, customers can get ALL DishHD Essential and Ultimate channels except the premium movie channels. Locals can be added for $5 (which includes SD and HD locals, where available). Premium Movie packages may also be added. Internationals and other a la cartes can be added.

The catch: RSNs (regional sports networks) and other sports packages (NBA/NHL) cannot be added to the $29.99 DishHD package (although you will get the NBA HD and NHL HD channel in your package).

This has been confirmed and elaborated on by Scott Greczkowski over at SatelliteGuys.us .
See here for discussion on the $29.99 package and here for discussion of DishHD Essentials and Ultimate.

In addition, DISH is introducing similar packages for Dish Latino customers, see here for more information.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I guess that clears up what the picture taken from CES had on it.... So I guess as new national channels get added they will get placed into packages along with their SD counterparts.


----------



## James Long

One thing not mentioned in my post is that Scott's information says "Access to five HD Pay-Per-View channels". There are currently seven PPV channels. Perhaps two will be leaving?


----------



## heisman

JL,

You mention that BTN is moving to RSN status in February, and that you can't add your RSN to the package. Since this package starts in February, is BTN going to be one of its channels?


----------



## James Long

heisman said:


> You mention that BTN is moving to RSN status in February, and that you can't add your RSN to the package. Since this package starts in February, is BTN going to be one of its channels?


I would not call BTN an RSN (although it will be regional and is a sports network). My expectation (shared by others) is that BTN will be available in AT100 (at the level of ESPN/ESPN2) instead of requiring AT100+ or higher. This is exactly as it is available today. But in the future it will ONLY be available in AT-100 in the eight state "Big Ten" region. Outside those eight states I expect (shared by others) that BTN will be in the all RSN package like NBA-TV.

That would place the HD version at a level where in those eight states it would be part of the $29.99 DishHD package but outside the eight states it would NOT be available unless one subscribed to a full AT package, the all RSN package and added DishHD Essentials or Ultimate.

DISH has not officially announced the mystery package that BTN will be going to ... just that the "free preview" is ending (eventually).


----------



## phrelin

Hmm. Well they did find a way to keep me in the $20 package - wouldn't give up Universal HD or HDNet Movies. And for certain sports enthusiasts they put NHL and NBA in there. Guess they have to protect Voom somehow. The least they could do is throw in MGM or something.


----------



## James Long

They only listed current channels. Hopefully there will be more (although I'd rather see them in Essentials than Ultimate).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> One thing not mentioned in my post is that Scott's information says "Access to five HD Pay-Per-View channels". There are currently seven PPV channels. Perhaps two will be leaving?


2 sort-of "left" already... Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that 2 HDPPVs that used to be on 110 were moved to 129 to make room for the USAHD and SCIFIHD that have not launched.

So folks like me who are pointed at 129 still have 7 HD PPVs... but I think folks pointed only at 61.5 are down to just 5 HDPPVs already.


----------



## James Long

That is correct, sir! I didn't notice that the move of 531 and 534 were a simple 110° to 129° and not "split" split both 129° and 61.5°. I have both 61.5° and 129° on my system - they didn't disappear from my guide.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## BopMan

My question is how long can E* keep the cost down on there DishHD package? As more HD channels are added, I presume these channels will become part of the DishHD Package. Is this is true, I see E* having to do something to recoup the cost of customers dropping AT* packages just for HD content. Based on this, it might be good time to lock in a good price on the DishHD package (?).


----------



## HobbyTalk

How do you "lock" in a price?


----------



## BopMan

HobbyTalk said:


> How do you "lock" in a price?


At sign-up! When I say "lock" I don't mean forever... I didn't realize I had to be so precise in my post.


----------



## peano

I've read rumors that HD Premiums can be added for $9.99. Has this been confirmed?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Sorry for the misunderstanding. To me, to lock in a price means it will stay the same for a certain amount of time. Some companies do that... sign up now and no price increases for (insert time here). In this case it doesn't matter when you signup, the price will change whenever E* decides to change them. So signing up now will make no difference  The only price that will be locked (or stay the same) until 2009 is the DVR Advantage plan.


----------



## BopMan

No problem… I could be all wet, but when E* quoted me programming upgrades a few weeks back they were saying the price would be locked until sometime (?) in 2009. Maybe they were just talking the AT package being “locked”. I was really just kind talking out loud about jumping on the HD band wagon… but I think the HD package will be the way to go hopefully some time in the near future.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> That is correct, sir! I didn't notice that the move of 531 and 534 were a simple 110° to 129° and not "split" split both 129° and 61.5°. I have both 61.5° and 129° on my system - they didn't disappear from my guide.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.


No problem... I couldn't confirm for sure since I'm only pointed to 129, but was about 99.9% sure I remembered the uplink report correctly from back when the switch happened.

Meanwhile, I've now used up my one "be correct" for the year, and it's only January! Now I have to be wrong for the next 11 months...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> I've read rumors that HD Premiums can be added for $9.99. Has this been confirmed?


Just a rumor, and one that I seriously doubt was ever considered. I see no way HBO or the other premiums would permit such a thing, since it would mean less money for them.. Also considering plans from HBO/MAX to up their HD channel count, and Starz already having more HD (on DirecTV only for the moment)... there's really no reason for the premiums to ever get packaged in a cheaper way.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> They only listed current channels. Hopefully there will be more (although I'd rather see them in Essentials than Ultimate).


So Voom will go away on Feb 1st if I do nothing? I've got DVR Advantage, AT 250 & HBO.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

IF you have the 20.00 hd pack today you will automatically be upgraded to the Ultimate hd pack on your next bill after Feb. 1st, unless you call to down grade to the Essentials hd pack. IF you downgrade to Essentials hd pack they will ding you for $5.00 for doing so. So if you are happy with the Voom channels relax the won't go anywhere as long as you keep paying $20.00 for them in the Ultimate hd pack.


----------



## Paul Secic

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF you have the 20.00 hd pack today you will automatically be upgraded to the Ultimate hd pack on your next bill after Feb. 1st, unless you call to down grade to the Essentials hd pack. IF you downgrade to Essentials hd pack they will ding you for $5.00 for doing so. So if you are happy with the Voom channels relax the won't go anywhere as long as you keep paying $20.00 for them in the Ultimate hd pack.


Thanks Mike! I've only had HD for a month. I like Film Fest HD and HDNET Movies, even if they're skimpy.


----------



## tedb3rd

I'll be downgrading to the $10 HD package. I'll miss HDN movies and Universal HD... But for $10 I can get a decent Netflix account. For me, the $10 option is a good b/c I'm not interested in the VOOM channels or the sports so much.

The reason Dish probably put HDNMovies and UniversalHD in the $20 tier is to get customers to upgrade. The reason Dish probably put NBA & NHL channels in the $20 tier is to get customers to upgrade AND because NBA & NHL charge Dish $$$$$$$ to carry.


----------



## jsunb198

Does anyone know if Speed channel is going to be part of any HD package from DISH in the near future>>


----------



## shf12

jsunb198 said:


> Does anyone know if Speed channel is going to be part of any HD package from DISH in the near future>>


And where is CNN HD? All the NY Studio work (morning show, Anderson Cooper) is in HD, as well as all of the election coverage... I think D* has it.


----------



## blast24

Does anyone know if the NHL Network is included with Center Ice so that if I subscribe to Center Ice and drop to HD Essentials I'll still get the NHL Network?


----------



## peano

HDMe said:


> ... there's really no reason for the premiums to ever get packaged in a cheaper way.


Well, with HD Premiums, I will get four channels instead of about 20+ SD channels. No way I am going to pay the same money for 4 channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> Well, with HD Premiums, I will get four channels instead of about 20+ SD channels. No way I am going to pay the same money for 4 channels.


I don't want to either... but I don't see any motivation from the premium channel providers to offer a cheaper alternative. They don't offer today the option to just get HBO without taking all the HBO suite... so offering just the HD channel by itself would be a similar situation, one that the premium channel providers have pretty much proven over time an unwillingness to offer.

Plus, as I said, as more of the premium channels go HD there is even less of a motivation for them to offer such a package at reduced price.


----------



## James Long

peano said:


> Well, with HD Premiums, I will get four channels instead of about 20+ SD channels. No way I am going to pay the same money for 4 channels.


It is the channel PROVIDERS that will never accept E* offering a HD only premium package. Why accept $2.50 retail for just the HD channel when they have been charging $10 plus retail for multi channel packages? Besides, what happens when more premiums go HD? Would the alleged $9.99 HD premiums add-on increae in price or just be limited to the original four channels?

It is a non-starter. $20 for "all premiums in HD" is a maybe ... $30 might be possible. But $9.99? No.


----------



## elbodude

"A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 Plus will get in HD:
Everything above plus: * Their own Regional Sports Network games in HD"



This implies that FSNBA-HD, which is not available now, will be turned on by Feb. 1st?


----------



## tomcrown1

elbodude said:


> "A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 Plus will get in HD:
> Everything above plus: * Their own Regional Sports Network games in HD"
> 
> This implies that FSNBA-HD, which is not available now, will be turned on by Feb. 1st?


No it implies nothing.


----------



## snowcat

For me, downgrading to the $10 HD package is a no brainer. While I have liked Voom in the past (mainly Monsters, Kung-Fu, and Animania), the lack of varied programming plus the 1 cent Cinemax makes it not that important anymore.

I mever watch Universal or HD Net Movies, so I won't miss those either, not do I watch the NBA or NHL channels.


I watch way too many SD channels to go with the HD only package.


----------



## James Long

elbodude said:


> "A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 Plus will get in HD:
> Everything above plus: * Their own Regional Sports Network games in HD"
> 
> This implies that FSNBA-HD, which is not available now, will be turned on by Feb. 1st?


Sorry for the unclarity ... if a channel isn't on DISH in HD it won't be in any HD package. When the channel is added you'll get it, until then .... sorry!


----------



## peano

James Long said:


> It is a non-starter. $20 for "all premiums in HD" is a maybe ... $30 might be possible. But $9.99? No.


Thats fine. I'll drop them.


----------



## Henry

Me? I want it all ... whatever that is. Up the price, if you have to.


----------



## HDlover

I don't see why Dish won't sell anything you can add on to any other package to HD only package subscribers.


----------



## digital223

I am totally confused. 
If someone is a present AT250/HD pack sub with dvr advantage, will they continue to receive all their present HD channels and the new Essential pack at $20.00 ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

digital223 said:


> I am totally confused.
> If someone is a present AT250/HD pack sub with dvr advantage, will they continue to receive all their present HD channels and the new Essential pack at $20.00 ?


Current subscribers will see no change at all with the next bill.

You could, however, call to ask to be on the new HD plans either "Essentials" for $10 or "Ultimate" for $20... but if you currently subscribe to DishHD for $20, then that is how your account will remain. You will see no change in programming (unless they add some new channels) unless you call and drop something.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> Thats fine. I'll drop them.


That implies you are currently paying for them... in which case, you are already paying for the whole suite just to get 1 HD channel. I'm not sure what you meant to say here, but it sounds as if you are saying you currently subscribe to premiums at full price.


----------



## SMosher

elbodude said:


> "A DishHD Essentials customer with AT-100 Plus will get in HD:
> Everything above plus: * Their own Regional Sports Network games in HD"
> 
> This implies that FSNBA-HD, which is not available now, will be turned on by Feb. 1st?


Dont even count on FSNBA-HD coming on for awhile.


----------



## Jerrym303

It looks to me like E* is testing to see if there really is demand for the extra HD channels in Ultimate package. If only a few hundred thousand subscribers choose the Ultimate, perhaps E* will drop some or all of those channels and use the bandwidth to add more mainstream channels in HD (more like D*)

I am in the process of evaluating D* and E* right now and I know for a fact that I would not pay $10 for those channels.


----------



## peano

HDMe said:


> That implies you are currently paying for them... in which case, you are already paying for the whole suite just to get 1 HD channel. I'm not sure what you meant to say here, but it sounds as if you are saying you currently subscribe to premiums at full price.


Yup, I am in a way, with AEP. I have that package to get all possible HD channels which is all I watch and save the DVR fee. The HD only package will save me quite a bit of money.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> Yup, I am in a way, with AEP. I have that package to get all possible HD channels which is all I watch and save the DVR fee. The HD only package will save me quite a bit of money.


Now I see where you're coming from... Yeah, I am almost where you are. I am in AT250 w/ HD... and have been looking at what SD channels I watch to see how I could deal with dropping to just the HD-only pack. There are still some SD channels I like that Dish doesn't have the HD of, or the HD channel doesn't exist yet, so I may hang on to my current package for a while longer.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I think that hd pack only is a way of keeping people with DISH through their commitments so they won't cancel because of the lack of any new hd. THe price is 29.99 which is pretty low compared to paying off breaking a commitment fee. 

I know that I am now adding Directv hd total choice pack come next week. I am getting the hd dvr and paying for the programming out of my forced overtime at the state of Texas. I am tired of waiting for DISH to come through with hd programming and channels that I want and that Directv has now. IF Directv is a better choice of programming, I will probably keep DISH just for my ota locals and DISH locals in HD . Since Directv will not have the ota option for the new hr 21 dvr this will work out alright for now. 


I found out since I own and do not lease, that it would cost me for just locals and two hd dvrs with DISH :

$6.00 no basic fee
7.00 hd enabeling fee
11.96 2 x 5.98 dvr fees
6.00 additional receiver fee
5.99 locals from Houston
----------------------------
$36.95 before tax. 

So I can keep my foot in the door with DISH and use my dvrs to record upto 3things at the same time on network and ota programming. I could also go with Directv for all other programming and pay about the same as now with DISH and save on their dvr fees. But I will wait a while and compare the programming , differences etc before I decide if I will totally go with DIrectv for everything. Besides I would have to come up with about 300.00 to buy another hd dvr and regular sd dvr . I asked and they won't offer anymore discounts over the first one . I got the first hd dvr for 99.99 so I won't complain and in about 3 months I could afford to buy the other dvrs with my forced overtime.


----------



## James Long

Mike D-CO5 said:


> $6.00 no basic fee
> 7.00 hd enabeling fee
> 11.96 2 x 5.98 dvr fees
> 6.00 additional receiver fee
> 5.99 locals from Houston
> ----------------------------
> $36.95 before tax.


Or:
$29.99 DishHD only
11.96 2 x 5.98 dvr fees
6.00 additional receiver fee
5.00 locals w/DishHD
----------------------------
$52.95 before tax.

E* is hoping they can get that $16 more out of a customer like you who has made the investment in their equipment and just needs content to fill it up!


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> E* is hoping they can get that $16 more out of a customer like you who has made the investment in their equipment and just needs content to fill it up!


It'd help if they had enough content to fill it up.


----------



## James Long

"Enough" is a relative term. For some even more isn't enough.


----------



## TennHokies

James, Can you tell me if I'm understanding the new package pricing right (or does no one know for sure yet?):

I have and will keep a 622, but would like to "downgrade" (at least price wise) to the new DishHD package paying:

$29.99 DishHD
$ 5.00 Locals
$ 5.98 DVR fee
$40.97 Total

I currently have an 811 & a 301 which I pay additional reciever fees on but don't use and would turn back in. I have a phone line connect to the 622. I currently pay $71.97 (top 100 package). If I have it right above I could save $372 a year and end up with 4 MORE HD channels than I have today!!!

For someone like me this is a no brainer and will help me ward off my wife's nagging to switch to Comcast (a battle I was slowly loosing footing on after getting a new $75 triple play offer in our area). Way to go E*, you save a customer, I save money and get to keep my 622 which I really can't live without.


----------



## aaronbud

So If I currently subscribe to DishHD w/250, Sports Pack, and NBA League Pass, I should still get NBATV HD if I drop down to HD essentials, right???


----------



## James Long

TennHokies said:


> James, Can you tell me if I'm understanding the new package pricing right (or does no one know for sure yet?):
> 
> I have and will keep a 622, but would like to "downgrade" (at least price wise) to the new DishHD package paying:
> 
> $29.99 DishHD
> $ 5.00 Locals
> $ 5.98 DVR fee
> $40.97 Total
> 
> I currently have an 811 & a 301 which I pay additional reciever fees on but don't use and would turn back in. I have a phone line connect to the 622. I currently pay $71.97 (top 100 package). If I have it right above I could save $372 a year and end up with 4 MORE HD channels than I have today!!!
> 
> For someone like me this is a no brainer and will help me ward off my wife's nagging to switch to Comcast (a battle I was slowly loosing footing on after getting a new $75 triple play offer in our area). Way to go E*, you save a customer, I save money and get to keep my 622 which I really can't live without.


They may hit you with a $6 lease fee for the 622 ... fight it if you can.
Exact pricing is a question best left for DISH themselves, a week from Friday.


----------



## TennHokies

James Long said:


> They may hit you with a $6 lease fee for the 622 ... fight it if you can.
> Exact pricing is a question best left for DISH themselves, a week from Friday.


Thanks for the reply James. One last question, I'm assuming anything I've taped on my 622 (even SD programming that I'll be losing access to under the HD only plan) will stay on my hard drive unless I delete it right? I don't see how Dish could delete things on my hard drive but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## hchadj

Along those same lines if I decide to upgrade my DVR 625 to a HD DVR receiver is there anyway to transfer the recorded content on the 625 to the HD DVR? I have some movies recorded with DD sound that I would like to keep even if I upgrade - anyway to do this or should I open a new thread?


----------



## Paul Secic

TennHokies said:


> James, Can you tell me if I'm understanding the new package pricing right (or does no one know for sure yet?):
> 
> I have and will keep a 622, but would like to "downgrade" (at least price wise) to the new DishHD package paying:
> 
> $29.99 DishHD
> $ 5.00 Locals
> $ 5.98 DVR fee
> $40.97 Total
> 
> I currently have an 811 & a 301 which I pay additional reciever fees on but don't use and would turn back in. I have a phone line connect to the 622. I currently pay $71.97 (top 100 package). If I have it right above I could save $372 a year and end up with 4 MORE HD channels than I have today!!!
> 
> For someone like me this is a no brainer and will help me ward off my wife's nagging to switch to Comcast (a battle I was slowly loosing footing on after getting a new $75 triple play offer in our area). Way to go E*, you save a customer, I save money and get to keep my 622 which I really can't live without.


Tell your wife Comcast has stand alone receivers and DVRS, which they charge extra for.


----------



## James Long

TennHokies said:


> Thanks for the reply James. One last question, I'm assuming anything I've taped on my 622 (even SD programming that I'll be losing access to under the HD only plan) will stay on my hard drive unless I delete it right? I don't see how Dish could delete things on my hard drive but I just wanted to be sure.


Yes, the content will remain. If you lock out the unsubscribed channels (a popular way of making sure they don't show up in the EPG - lock & hide locked) prerecorded content will show up as "locked", but they will still be viewable.



hchadj said:


> Along those same lines if I decide to upgrade my DVR 625 to a HD DVR receiver is there anyway to transfer the recorded content on the 625 to the HD DVR? I have some movies recorded with DD sound that I would like to keep even if I upgrade - anyway to do this or should I open a new thread?


Sorry, no transfer from 625 to 622 or 722. You can currently transfer content between 622's and 722's on a limited basis, but the non-HD receivers cannot do that.


----------



## Slordak

Downgrading from the $20 package to the $10 package doesn't break the DVR Advantage plan, does it? I mean, say one currently has:

$50 DVR Advantage
$20 HD
$20 Two Premium Movie Channels

One can simply change the $20 HD package to the $10 HD package without any further complications, correct? Aside from the one-time $5 fee for a downgrade which Dish always assesses?


----------



## James Long

Since $20 HD is not a requirement of DISH DVR Advantage I don't see how dropping to $10 DISH HD Essentials (when available) or completely dropping HD (option available now) would break the DVR Advantage promise.


----------



## Slordak

I had thought that part of the Dish DVR Advantage program was that you had to sign up for a certain dollar amount of additional programming. But I think it's just $20, so even having two premium movie packages alone (even without HD) probably satisfies this.

Of course, perhaps I'm just making this requirement up, but that's what I recall...


----------



## fsquid

Can we call about this in advance of Feb. 1 to take affect next Friday or can we not call until next Friday.


----------



## skyway

With the new HD offering in February, will Dish offer any specials on the HD hardware as well? I don't have HD yet, but wanted to see the new HD specials would include. 

Also, if I already subscribe to HBO and Starz with the AT200 package will I get HBOHD and StarzHD with the new HD offerings?


----------



## James Long

Yes ... with any level of HD you get the HD versions of any premium channels you subscribe to.

I don't believe the hardware offers are changing.


----------



## brianpm

We are paying a premium for HD programming with Dish and I don't think it is wrong to expect them to provide at least what the comptition is. 

Priority for me right now is, does Dish have plans to carry Speed in HD. Speed TV is saying they will be broadcasting in HD as of Feb. 7th, yet Dish will not confirm one way or the other whether they will carry it. Direct has already comitted and has even broadcast some HD programming in advance of Speed's Feb 7th date.


----------



## jrb531

brianpm said:


> We are paying a premium for HD programming with Dish and I don't think it is wrong to expect them to provide at least what the comptition is.
> 
> Priority for me right now is, does Dish have plans to carry Speed in HD. Speed TV is saying they will be broadcasting in HD as of Feb. 7th, yet Dish will not confirm one way or the other whether they will carry it. Direct has already comitted and has even broadcast some HD programming in advance of Speed's Feb 7th date.


Speed TV is pretty nitch to me. I wonder if it's more costly to provide. I think I rem Dish offering it ala-cart at one time. As much as I'd like more HD I would hate them to add a nitch channel when people are asking for more popular ones.

Remember... the channels we watch are the "only" good ones and the others are all crap 

-JB


----------



## brianpm

jrb531 said:


> Speed TV is pretty nitch to me. I wonder if it's more costly to provide. I think I rem Dish offering it ala-cart at one time. As much as I'd like more HD I would hate them to add a nitch channel when people are asking for more popular ones.
> 
> Remember... the channels we watch are the "only" good ones and the others are all crap
> 
> -JB


Speed TV covers a lot of NASCAR stuff and with NASCAR being the No2 watched sporting event in the U.S., I'd hardly call it a "nitch". They also cover F1, the most watched auto racing world-wide.


----------



## klegg

brianpm said:


> Speed TV covers a lot of NASCAR stuff and with NASCAR being the No2 watched sporting event in the U.S., I'd hardly call it a "nitch". They also cover F1, the most watched auto racing world-wide.


...and A LOT of people tote their dish's with them on their motorcoach when attending these events...


----------



## jrb531

brianpm said:


> Speed TV covers a lot of NASCAR stuff and with NASCAR being the No2 watched sporting event in the U.S., I'd hardly call it a "nitch". They also cover F1, the most watched auto racing world-wide.


As I said... it's not nitch if "you" watch it 

Apparently it's nitch enough for Dish to have offered it ala-cart either now or at one point either due to cost or popularity.

BTW what's on it when the weekly race is not being broadcast for those few hours?

-JB


----------



## brianpm

jrb531 said:


> As I said... it's not nitch if "you" watch it
> 
> Apparently it's nitch enough for Dish to have offered it ala-cart either now or at one point either due to cost or popularity.
> 
> BTW what's on it when the weekly race is not being broadcast for those few hours?
> 
> -JB


As it being a nitch for "just" me, I already addressed that.

Your own words state you "think" it was ala-cart, now you claim it was. I don't ever recall it that way; nevertheless, this doesn't matter, I remember FOX when it was an upstart.

As for weekly programming, are you asking as a "gotcha", because I doubt you care what is on. FWIW, there is plently, not the least of which is a daily show covering what is happening in NASCAR throughout the week, like Sports Center on ESPN; also they cover some of the qualifying and live NASCAR truck races, usually on Friday...blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Stewpidity

jrb531 said:


> As I said... it's not nitch if "you" watch it
> 
> Apparently it's nitch enough for Dish to have offered it ala-cart either now or at one point either due to cost or popularity.
> 
> *
> BTW what's on it when the weekly race is not being broadcast for those few hours?*
> 
> -JB


Isn't that like asking what is on the NFL Network when they are not showing the 8-10 live games per year that they show...or what is on the NBA Network the other 22 hours of the day when they are not showing an NBA game....:lol:


----------



## brianpm

Stewpidity said:


> Isn't that like asking what is on the NFL Network when they are not showing the 8-10 live games per year that they show...or what is on the NBA Network the other 22 hours of the day when they are not showing an NBA game....:lol:


No, because those networks only cover the one league, SpeedTV covers much more than NASCAR. Nonetheless, you make a great point, all these channles available for NBA and NHL when their viewership isn't stellar.


----------



## Stewpidity

brianpm said:


> No, because those networks only cover the one league, SpeedTV covers much more than NASCAR. Nonetheless, you make a great point, all these channles available for NBA and NHL when their viewership isn't stellar.



That was my point Speed covers U.S. & International racing..NBA & NHL only covers North America...


----------



## isuzudave

I currently have DVR advantage with the AT200 package, Dish HD, and HBO. If I upgrade to DVR advantage AT250, substitute Dish HD essentials for my current Dish HD, and keep HBO my bill would remain the same? I understand that I would lose the 19 HD channels of Dish HD ultimate, but I don’t really ever watch them. I would gain 3 HD channels that I would watch plus some other SD channels. Is my thinking correct on the price? Would they charge $5 to downgrade my HD package even though I am upgrading from AT200 to AT250.


----------



## James Long

I agree with your math ... whether or not they hit you with the $5 downgrade on the HD package since you're keeping the bill the same is probably one of those things that "depends on the CSR you get".


----------



## jrb531

Speed has some mildly amusing shows after Nascar. It sure seems that Speed, ESPN and a few other sports oriented channels sure would make one nice "Sports Package" that they could charge $10 extra for and then lower the price of the other packages.

Seems like a real win-win for us but as James and others have pointed out... if they are in the lowest tier package in order to win extra ad revenue then I can see their point.

It's just that from my point of view I seem to rememeber way back that one of the reasons we paid for pay TV was to get programming without (or very limited commercials) and now over the years we have to not only pay for the shows but we get the same commercials that we get on free TV!

How about this ESPN... if you want ad revenue go free TV and then you'll get a ton more revenue from ads. You'll get no tiny violins from me as I do not forget that many of your programs "used" to be on free TV until you outbid free tv.

Pre-ESPN

Free sports programming that was paid for by commercials

Post-ESPN

Pay sports programming that now has just as many commericals

We are better off now?

Put sports into a package and charge $10 a month. Lower the price of the other packages to compensate and if ESPN loses ad revenue then stop overpaying for sports! 

I'm sure the overpaid crybaby athletes can get by with 2 million a year instead of 5.

-JB


----------



## HobbyTalk

By contract ESPN has to be in the lowest tier. At this point they are popular enough that they can demand that and get it.


----------



## Mr.72

I realize now that I am paying about $50/month for Discovery Kids and Disney Channel.

Everything we watch is in HD except those two channels so we could downgrade to HD-only $29 package if it were not for these two channels my kids watch constantly. Maybe I just need to buy my kids the DVDs of the shows they like so they can watch them whenever they want, and downgrade.


----------



## jrb531

Mr.72 said:


> I realize now that I am paying about $50/month for Discovery Kids and Disney Channel.
> 
> Everything we watch is in HD except those two channels so we could downgrade to HD-only $29 package if it were not for these two channels my kids watch constantly. Maybe I just need to buy my kids the DVDs of the shows they like so they can watch them whenever they want, and downgrade.


Call Dish and ask them if they will sell you just those two channels 

IMHO Dish knows that few people will be able to switch to all HD for $29 so they offer it. Once a good portion of us start to switch to all HD for $29 it will be dropped.

Same reason you cannot get sports with the family package as an add-on.

Dish wants to make the most $$ they can. People are B-tching about the $20 HD package so they break it up into two $10 packages but keep "just enough" must HD channels in the Voom package to force many people into paying the same $20 they were before but not they can "claim" to be the good guy and sya they offered you choice but "you" still pay the $20.

Same for the family package. Congress was going to be forced to take cation because some people did not want to pay for what they say is inappropriate channels so before government stepped in suddenly the tied hands that Dish "claimed" prevented them from offering any other packages became untied just long enought to do the bare minimum to get the government off their backs.

Seems business can move very fast when it's in "their" best interest but when it's good for the consumer they either drag their feet or tell us it's impossible.

Sad but true.

-JB


----------



## Benhath

I know someone has asked a similar question, but confusion still reigns here. I am currently at HD Advantage/America's Top 250. Will I lose VOOM unless I upgrade?

Thanks



James Long said:


> I agree with your math ... whether or not they hit you with the $5 downgrade on the HD package since you're keeping the bill the same is probably one of those things that "depends on the CSR you get".


----------



## HobbyTalk

No


----------



## Paul Secic

jrb531 said:


> Speed has some mildly amusing shows after Nascar. It sure seems that Speed, ESPN and a few other sports oriented channels sure would make one nice "Sports Package" that they could charge $10 extra for and then lower the price of the other packages.
> 
> Seems like a real win-win for us but as James and others have pointed out... if they are in the lowest tier package in order to win extra ad revenue then I can see their point.
> 
> It's just that from my point of view I seem to rememeber way back that one of the reasons we paid for pay TV was to get programming without (or very limited commercials) and now over the years we have to not only pay for the shows but we get the same commercials that we get on free TV!
> 
> How about this ESPN... if you want ad revenue go free TV and then you'll get a ton more revenue from ads. You'll get no tiny violins from me as I do not forget that many of your programs "used" to be on free TV until you outbid free tv.
> 
> Pre-ESPN
> 
> Free sports programming that was paid for by commercials
> 
> Post-ESPN
> 
> Pay sports programming that now has just as many commericals
> 
> We are better off now?
> 
> Put sports into a package and charge $10 a month. Lower the price of the other packages to compensate and if ESPN loses ad revenue then stop overpaying for sports!
> 
> I'm sure the overpaid crybaby athletes can get by with 2 million a year instead of 5.
> 
> -JB


I agree, but programmers won't.

(Top secret tier coming I guess because Charlie has been quiet)


----------



## SanDiegoinHD

Okay, mostly talking out loud but someone correct my if im wrong, or I may be adding a question or two below, would appreciate any help.

Basically, I moved a couple of months ago. Staying with a family member until I buy a house in the near future (2-3mo)

I own (I guess 'lease' a VIP622 - I paid 200 broken down in increments). I had everything (Minus any sports packages). What is that the AT250 + the 4 premiums and all HD.

99.9% of the time I watched HD only, and am really okay with switching to the HD 'Ultimate Package' + locals.

So it looks like it would be this

29.99/mo - HD Ultimate package (All the HD channels I have been getting minus the 4 premiums?)
5.99/mo - DVR usage?
5.99/mo - Locals in HD

+ Taxes, fees, etc. ?

Now, if I wanted to keep all four premiums then I would add on 20/mo and still get the suites (SD channels included with the single HD channel) for example?

Is this correct?

Also, would I be able to later drop the HD premium's if, for example, I wanted to also add D* and get a basic package plus their larger HD lineup?


----------



## SWTESTER

James Long said:


> Or:
> $29.99 DishHD only
> 11.96 2 x 5.98 dvr fees
> 6.00 additional receiver fee
> 5.00 locals w/DishHD
> ----------------------------
> $52.95 before tax.
> 
> E* is hoping they can get that $16 more out of a customer like you who has made the investment in their equipment and just needs content to fill it up!


Without DVR Advantage you are paying a lot for your leases. It would eliminate one DVR Fee and the Locals fee.
For $9 more (actually $3 w/o that 2nd DVR) you can get DVR Advantage (with AT200) ... This is why I will keep the DVR Advantage period, even if I get D*/cable for baseball/West movie channel feeds. :grin: 
$50 DVR Advantage
$ 6 Addl receiver $56 (without 2nd DVR)
$ 6 Addl DVR
==========
$62 Total ($9 more for AT200 channels)


----------



## balefire

I tried upgrading to the 29.99 HD package this morning, and the clueless Dish rep had no idea and could not do it. Anyone upgrade yet?


----------



## snowcat

I successfully downgraded to the HD Essentials plan this morning. It did cost me a $5 fee to downgrade, which was to be expected.

The website is updated with all three HD packages. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


----------



## geno58

balefire said:


> I tried upgrading to the 29.99 HD package this morning, and the clueless Dish rep had no idea and could not do it. Anyone upgrade yet?


I guess you would say I downgraded from the everything package to the DishHD standalone package at 10 o'clock this morning. I Called 1-888-825-2557, and got right thru. I'm now paying $29.99 plus $5.00 locals plus $7.00 for receiver fee. (increase from $6.00). $1.00 increase in receiver fee. I'm happy now!!


----------



## BopMan

Here is what the web page says:

"DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America’s Top 100, America’s Top 200, America’s Top 250, America’s “Everything” Pak."

E* needs to get their web site updated.


----------



## James Long

The "disclaimer" appears on too many pages. The $29.99 is standalone.


----------



## BopMan

James Long said:


> The "disclaimer" appears on too many pages. The $29.99 is standalone.


I just changed my post. I went back and read it again. Thanks!


----------



## LoveTractor

Alrighty. I too just called and switched over to the stand alone HD package. Before doing so, I specifically mentioned USAHD and ScifiHD. I told him I knew they were uplinked and asked if I would get them when they finally flipped the switch. He said of course. ....It is Dish Network's intent to get a bunch of HD up within the next few months and since they are HD it would be included. Just relaying my conversation.

I have a Vip211 and a Vip622 neither hooked up to a phone line and no premiums or locals. He said my monthly bill would be around $47.97 not including tax.

Edit: And I'm fiddling around with my channel lists right now and it seems I'm getting AMC, IFC, Fuse, Oxygen, Hallmark as well. I'll update if it gets corrected or not.


----------



## at40fanforlife

LoveTractor said:


> Edit: And I'm fiddling around with my channel lists right now and it seems I'm getting AMC, IFC, Fuse, Oxygen, Hallmark as well. I'll update if it gets corrected or not.


I believe those 5 channels are on a Free Preview for the month of Febuary. Check your channel 102. The usual channel 280 free preview is now on channel 102 (info channel). The only difference is that they can now be viewed on their original SD slot channel instead of usual 280 range.


----------



## LoveTractor

at40fanforlife said:


> I believe those 5 channels are on a Free Preview for the month of Febuary. Check your channel 102. The usual channel 280 free preview is now on channel 102 (info channel). The only difference is that they can now be viewed on their original SD slot channel instead of usual 280 range.


You are correct. My bad.


----------



## Paul Secic

snowcat said:


> I successfully downgraded to the HD Essentials plan this morning. It did cost me a $5 fee to downgrade, which was to be expected.
> 
> The website is updated with all three HD packages. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


It's the same stuff. Standalone = no AT Packages? That sux IMO. Good luck....


----------



## plarmigan

Just downgraded from DishHD Ultimate to the Essentials package. That $10/mo will be better used for a netflix account.


----------



## Mr. Vega

has anyone that downgraded to the HD stand alone package received the 3 free months of HD programming?

this requires a 24 month commitment of course.


----------



## Hound

balefire said:


> I tried upgrading to the 29.99 HD package this morning, and the clueless Dish rep had no idea and could not do it. Anyone upgrade yet?


I just downgraded to HD only with two DVRs cost is about $48 per month. CSR said I can keep NBA LP and NHL CI. Which I can confirm that I still have both and am currently watching Kings/Hornets in HD on 9565.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mr. Vega said:


> has anyone that downgraded to the HD stand alone package received the 3 free months of HD programming?
> 
> this requires a 24 month commitment of course.


The 3 free months of HD programming is only for new subscribers... either totally new to Dish OR existing Dish customer who has not had DishHD.


----------



## balefire

I finally upgraded to the all HD 29.99 plan tonight. For me, in some ways it was an upgrade from the Top100 Plus since now I get NTGEO, VS, ANIMAL etc. But, I will miss my RSN.

FYI, the all HD plan DOES include the regular SD channels of HD channels. This is important for channels like FOOD, HGTV, VS, GOLF, etc which are not simulcast. 

FYI, if you add premiums, you get all the SD premium movies as well as the HD premium.

FYI, you still get several throw away SD channels like the shopping channels, ANGEL, NASA, etc with the "all HD plan"

I paid a $5 one time fee to change my plan as well.


----------



## peano

Hmmm, to switch to the $29.99 pacakge and keep Premiums with two 622s I get over $90 unless I am doing something wrong. I pay around $120 for AEP. Not much of a deal.


----------



## lionsrule

heres what I want to know...if I down grade to having only the HD package (29.99), do I get to keep my skinamax and skinamax HD that I now get for a .01 a year for signing up for paperless billing?


----------



## Silly Burrito

Can someone verify if you still get the CD music channels? My little daughter loves the Kid Tunes channel, but I'm not sure if this is still available if I moved from AT100 to the HD only pack.

And if it is true that you keep the SD versions of the HD channels, that is great news for me. I was worried that I'd miss new Good Eats and Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives. The only channel I'll miss is Comedy Central for Daily Show/Colbert, but hopefully they'll make an HD version of that soon.


----------



## at40fanforlife

lionsrule said:


> heres what I want to know...if I down grade to having only the HD package (29.99), do I get to keep my skinamax and skinamax HD that I now get for a .01 a year for signing up for paperless billing?


Yes, Cinemax Penny offer is still intact in my account. Unless the CSR will %$^ up your account.


----------



## at40fanforlife

Silly Burrito said:


> Can someone verify if you still get the CD music channels? My little daughter loves the Kid Tunes channel, but I'm not sure if this is still available if I moved from AT100 to the HD only pack.
> 
> And if it is true that you keep the SD versions of the HD channels, that is great news for me. I was worried that I'd miss new Good Eats and Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives. The only channel I'll miss is Comedy Central for Daily Show/Colbert, but hopefully they'll make an HD version of that soon.


I believe the CD music channels can be acquired by $5 more but not the SIRIUS Music channels.

SD counter part of FOOD & HGTV are still there. NASA, PPV and other Shopping channels. and Channel 102 (Free Preview Info Channel)


----------



## Mr. Vega

Just dropped my Top 100 Plus for the HD Standalone Package. i also added showtime and cinemax .01 cent offer. call took 10 mins and CSR was informed and helpful.

my new bill looks like this:

vip211
----------------------------------

29.99 HD stand-alone
5.00 locals
12.99 showtime
_____

47.98 total (minus taxes and what not)


----------



## Hound

lionsrule said:


> heres what I want to know...if I down grade to having only the HD package (29.99), do I get to keep my skinamax and skinamax HD that I now get for a .01 a year for signing up for paperless billing?


Yes, you get it. I have it as well and am still getting it.


----------



## Hound

Silly Burrito said:


> Can someone verify if you still get the CD music channels? My little daughter loves the Kid Tunes channel, but I'm not sure if this is still available if I moved from AT100 to the HD only pack.
> 
> And if it is true that you keep the SD versions of the HD channels, that is great news for me. I was worried that I'd miss new Good Eats and Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives. The only channel I'll miss is Comedy Central for Daily Show/Colbert, but hopefully they'll make an HD version of that soon.


You lose the CD channels. I would think it would be in E*'s interest to have 
a monthly fee add on for the music channels if someone wanted them.


----------



## Paul Secic

Mr. Vega said:


> Just dropped my Top 100 Plus for the HD Standalone Package. i also added showtime and cinemax .01 cent offer. call took 10 mins and CSR was informed and helpful.
> 
> my new bill looks like this:
> 
> vip211
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 29.99 HD stand-alone
> 5.00 locals
> 12.99 showtime
> _____
> 
> 47.98 total (minus taxes and what not)


But you'll won't get FoxSports, CNN. Sounds cool. But my roommate watches CNN.


----------



## KB14

The RSN HD channels are in the Dish essentials package, right? Plus is it too late to do that Dish DVR advantage thing?
EDIT: Oops one last question. I'm currently getting my HD free for 6 months when I upgraded recently. If I downgrade to the essentials package, will it still be free for the remainder of the six months, or should I just wait after the 6 months end


----------



## Paul Secic

Hound said:


> You lose the CD channels. I would think it would be in E*'s interest to have
> a monthly fee add on for the music channels if someone wanted them.


Thats a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Noodle

LoveTractor said:


> Alrighty. I too just called and switched over to the stand alone HD package. Before doing so, I specifically mentioned USAHD and ScifiHD. I told him I knew they were uplinked and asked if I would get them when they finally flipped the switch. He said of course. ....It is Dish Network's intent to get a bunch of HD up within the next few months and since they are HD it would be included. Just relaying my conversation.
> 
> I too was told by two separate Dish reps that Scifi was coming. I was told Feb. 1st. So I signed up. I called today inquiring about the lack of Scifi HD and the tech says that they don't have it and it's not on the schedule. Needless to say I'm rather pissed. The only reason I signed up for Dish is for Scifi HD. Anyone have any information?


----------



## mhowie

Noodle said:


> I too was told by two separate Dish reps that Scifi was coming. I was told Feb. 1st. So I signed up. I called today inquiring about the lack of Scifi HD and the tech says that they don't have it and it's not on the schedule. Needless to say I'm rather pissed. The only reason I signed up for Dish is for Scifi HD. Anyone have any information?


You were had. Dish is telling customers, new and old, whatever they need to gain new and retain existing business. I feel your pain... if D* ever catches up in the hardware department, there will be a mass exodus of long-time E* customers if the discrepancy in channel offerings remains.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Noodle said:


> I too was told by two separate Dish reps that Scifi was coming. I was told Feb. 1st. So I signed up. I called today inquiring about the lack of Scifi HD and the tech says that they don't have it and it's not on the schedule. Needless to say I'm rather pissed. The only reason I signed up for Dish is for Scifi HD. Anyone have any information?


If this is happening, it is poor business practice that should be frowned upon.

That said... you should never sign up for a service contract based upon what *might* be there in the future. Only sign based upon what is there now. This is true whether you choose Dish, DirecTV, or cable. Choose with the assumption that there will never be any new channels, and you can't be disappointed.


----------



## nneptune

sorry I haven't waded through all the pages of this thread. I'm on some heavy duty meds and codeine for this crappy bronchitis I've had for a month.
Anyway, should I be calling DISH now to sign up for a package, or are they planning a mass mailing soon? 
The codeine is speaking to me. I better lay down. Any answer is appreciated!
---Rich


----------



## mdewitt

I just called Dish to switch to the HD only package. I was told that they need to install a Dish 1000 for this. I already have HD and I had to get 2 Dish 500s because of some line of sight issues. I'm wondering if the CSR saw that I still have one SD receiver and thinks I was upgrading to HD from SD. I can't figure out why I would need a new dish if I already have HD. Does this sound right?


----------



## Mr. Vega

mdewitt said:


> I just called Dish to switch to the HD only package. I was told that they need to install a Dish 1000 for this. I already have HD and I had to get 2 Dish 500s because of some line of sight issues. I'm wondering if the CSR saw that I still have one SD receiver and thinks I was upgrading to HD from SD. I can't figure out why I would need a new dish if I already have HD. Does this sound right?


i was in the same situation you are in. i had HD programming before i switched to the standalone HD package. i had a SD receiver 311, and a vip211. i had no problems switching to the standalone package, but dropped the 311 from my account as it is all but useless now. the switch was easy and there were no suprises.

i hope to someday get a 722 and use the 211 as a secondary.


----------



## Henry

Could it have something to do with MPeg2 vs MPeg4? As I understand it, only the VIP series recievers can handle MPeg4 - where most (and soon, all) of the HD channels now reside. And I believe you need the Dish-1000 to pull those in. Just guessing though.


----------



## nneptune

Called DISH, and all seems good on my end. 
I've got the 1000 dish, so receiving those mpeg4 packages should not be any problem here.
DISH-India decided to read me the entire list of channels. I was waiting for Sci-Fi HD to be announced, but to no avail. Oh well, maybe soon.
The CSR's reaction was one of almost embarrassment when I brought up Sci-Fi HD, though. It seems as if he'd been battered with questions about why it's not been included. ...and so it goes .....


----------



## peano

When I priced it online the $29.99 package required a $7.00 enabling fee. Is this correct?


----------



## Hound

mdewitt said:


> I just called Dish to switch to the HD only package. I was told that they need to install a Dish 1000 for this. I already have HD and I had to get 2 Dish 500s because of some line of sight issues. I'm wondering if the CSR saw that I still have one SD receiver and thinks I was upgrading to HD from SD. I can't figure out why I would need a new dish if I already have HD. Does this sound right?


Does not sound right if you HD MPEG 4.


----------



## Hound

peano said:


> When I priced it online the $29.99 package required a $7.00 enabling fee. Is this correct?


I am not sure but I think one or two my receivers fees went to $7.00. My total
cost is about $48 or $48 and change with two HD DVRs.


----------



## James Long

peano said:


> When I priced it online the $29.99 package required a $7.00 enabling fee. Is this correct?


No, it's not. I blame the way that their website works. I made it through their DishBuilder without getting that $7 fee, but I've never completely trusted the interface.

The "Offers"/"Order Online" tab on the DishNetwork.com homepage points to a Dish Builder at http://www.dishtv.com/mydish.jsp?undefined at the moment. The current interface DOESN'T allow the choice of the Dish DVR Advantage packages but also doesn't add the $7 "no HD fee".


----------



## racton1

HDMe said:


> If this is happening, it is poor business practice that should be frowned upon.
> 
> That said... you should never sign up for a service contract based upon what *might* be there in the future. Only sign based upon what is there now. This is true whether you choose Dish, DirecTV, or cable. Choose with the assumption that there will never be any new channels, and you can't be disappointed.


It is sad when you can't trust what customer service says will happen. I do know from firsthand experience that you can not trust them. I had so many problems with CSR that I almost left E. You can't even go by what they say you will get because I never got my premium channels for free for 3 months. SO even if you are just signing up for what they currently have, it doesnt mean you will get it.


----------



## TennHokies

James Long said:


> They may hit you with a $6 lease fee for the 622 ... fight it if you can.
> Exact pricing is a question best left for DISH themselves, a week from Friday.


Big thanks to James and some other posters here on dbstalk. I signed up for the DishHD only package today for $40.97 ($29.99 HD only, $5 locals, $5.98 DRV fee on my one an only 622 reciever). I first tried using the online chat and even added Cinemax for a year for $.01, but then got hit with an extra $7 lease fee on my 622 ("because you don't own it").

I had to call the 800 number and esclate to a third tier manager, but finally got the $7 lease fee removed (fight it I did James:hurah: ). So anyone else out there wanting to sign up for this package it can be done cheap.

In the end I'm adding five HD channels, dropping SDs I never watched, and saving $370 years. My dbstalk membership is paying off in spades:grin:


----------



## Kman68

mdewitt said:


> I just called Dish to switch to the HD only package. I was told that they need to install a Dish 1000 for this. I already have HD and I had to get 2 Dish 500s because of some line of sight issues. I'm wondering if the CSR saw that I still have one SD receiver and thinks I was upgrading to HD from SD. I can't figure out why I would need a new dish if I already have HD. Does this sound right?


Dish 1000 wing dish was on my Dish Net invoice. When the installer came, he said that Dish Net always puts that on the bill, but depending on where you live it might not work. If it does not work then two Dish 500s will. His shop does not order or stock Dish 1000s because they do not work in Florida. So, it is not right and the installer will know better.


----------



## Paul Secic

TennHokies said:


> Big thanks to James and some other posters here on dbstalk. I signed up for the DishHD only package today for $40.97 ($29.99 HD only, $5 locals, $5.98 DRV fee on my one an only 622 reciever). I first tried using the online chat and even added Cinemax for a year for $.01, but then got hit with an extra $7 lease fee on my 622 ("because you don't own it").
> 
> I had to call the 800 number and esclate to a third tier manager, but finally got the $7 lease fee removed (fight it I did James:hurah: ). So anyone else out there wanting to sign up for this package it can be done cheap.
> 
> In the end I'm adding five HD channels, dropping SDs I never watched, and saving $370 years. My dbstalk membership is paying off in spades:grin:


Can you get this package on SD TVS conected to slave receivers from 1999?


----------



## daranman

TennHokies said:


> Big thanks to James and some other posters here on dbstalk. I signed up for the DishHD only package today for $40.97 ($29.99 HD only, $5 locals, $5.98 DRV fee on my one an only 622 reciever). I first tried using the online chat and even added Cinemax for a year for $.01, but then got hit with an extra $7 lease fee on my 622 ("because you don't own it").
> 
> I had to call the 800 number and esclate to a third tier manager, but finally got the $7 lease fee removed (fight it I did James:hurah: ). So anyone else out there wanting to sign up for this package it can be done cheap.
> 
> In the end I'm adding five HD channels, dropping SDs I never watched, and saving $370 years. My dbstalk membership is paying off in spades:grin:


Dittos for me to all on this. I 'downgraded' from the DishDVR Advantage (AT200) and the $20 DishHD Ultimate, to the exact same package that TennHokies got, so getting all the non-premium HD and Cinemax, saving ~$40 per month, giving up on useless music, lots of uninteresting religious and public interest channels, and children's programing. Only channels I will miss are Comedy Central, Bravo, Sci-Fi and certain news channels.

Interesting story, though. I did the change on Sunday, but the CSR (based here in the US) didn't know about the DishHD Only, and initially had said that I needed the AT100 plan or better, since I had two months left on my commitment(???). He went off line for about 5 minutes, and essentially I had got the AT100+ package, no HD, except locals and Cinemax and that a supervisor was going to make it right. Since it wasn't done after the SB, I called in Monday to get it fixed, got to the India call center, and he got it right. I didn't have the issue with the lease fee being added, but the first CSR wanted to charge me for an additional receiver setup because the 622 served two rooms! He backed off of that, after some firm, but calm explanation that there only had to be one phone line connected! After the second call, the account was correctly updated, even though the India guy didn't recognize that I wanted the .01 autopay-paperless billing promo, and was going to put in a 'first three months free Cinemax' promo.

Bottom line, just be patient, and the US people are not necessarily more competent than the foreign call centers.


----------



## MVL999

I have the nba league pass,Does anyone know If iwll continue to get nbatv in hd If I drop down to the hd essentials pack?


----------



## dsilinski

daranman said:


> Dittos for me to all on this. I 'downgraded' from the DishDVR Advantage (AT200) and the $20 DishHD Ultimate, to the exact same package that TennHokies got, so getting all the non-premium HD and Cinemax, saving ~$40 per month, giving up on useless music, lots of uninteresting religious and public interest channels, and children's programing. Only channels I will miss are Comedy Central, Bravo, Sci-Fi and certain news channels.
> 
> Interesting story, though. I did the change on Sunday, but the CSR (based here in the US) didn't know about the DishHD Only, and initially had said that I needed the AT100 plan or better, since I had two months left on my commitment(???). He went off line for about 5 minutes, and essentially I had got the AT100+ package, no HD, except locals and Cinemax and that a supervisor was going to make it right. Since it wasn't done after the SB, I called in Monday to get it fixed, got to the India call center, and he got it right. I didn't have the issue with the lease fee being added, but the first CSR wanted to charge me for an additional receiver setup because the 622 served two rooms! He backed off of that, after some firm, but calm explanation that there only had to be one phone line connected! After the second call, the account was correctly updated, even though the India guy didn't recognize that I wanted the .01 autopay-paperless billing promo, and was going to put in a 'first three months free Cinemax' promo.
> 
> Bottom line, just be patient, and the US people are not necessarily more competent than the foreign call centers.


Are you saying that you were allowed to downgrade to HD standalone? I was told that I could not downgrade since I have about four months left on my 18 month commitment. I called three times, the first two said fine but I never saw the change. My third call I was put on hold and when she came back she gave me the story about needing to keep AT100 until my commitment was up. I figured that was why the change was not made on the previous two calls.


----------



## daranman

My experience only, but my contract just holds me to maintaining a basic package, such as DishFamily, which is the lowest cost package. However DishHD didn't exist when they wrote that contract, but it would seem that it would be a basic or qualifing package.

I'd just keep trying until you get someone that will do it for you, because you are still held to that commitment, no matter what.


----------



## Hound

MVL999 said:


> I have the nba league pass,Does anyone know If iwll continue to get nbatv in hd If I drop down to the hd essentials pack?


Yes you do. I have NBA LP as well and I changed to Dish HD.


----------



## jaustin916

not sure if this was answered already but why are we being charged $5.00 to downgrade from Ultimate HD Pack to Essentials? Is this a one time fee or a monthly fee?



Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF you have the 20.00 hd pack today you will automatically be upgraded to the Ultimate hd pack on your next bill after Feb. 1st, unless you call to down grade to the Essentials hd pack. IF you downgrade to Essentials hd pack they will ding you for $5.00 for doing so. So if you are happy with the Voom channels relax the won't go anywhere as long as you keep paying $20.00 for them in the Ultimate hd pack.


----------



## James Long

IF you are charged the $5 it will be once.

If they try to charge you the $5 try to get out if it!


----------



## nneptune

James Long said:


> IF you are charged the $5 it will be once.
> 
> If they try to charge you the $5 try to get out if it!


Exactly. I've downgraded from my movie packages a few times, and each time they tried to charge me the $5 fee. I just explained how long I've been a customer, how much i'm paying per month, how I picked them over Directv, et.
They always waive the fee.


----------



## MarcusInMD

OK,
I am really getting pissed with Dish network now. All of a sudden half our HD channels are showing subscription only and we have not changed a damn thing on our end. Some times when I leave the guide I can get back into the channels sometimes I can't.

Even though I am STILL hooked to an analog phone the dumb 622 still says it can't connect from time to time and I am still getting charged the $5.00/month fee.

I am about ready to drop em. Customer support is getting worse and worse too. Spent nearly an hour on hold before hanging up tonight.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Well,
Based on what I am reading, it may not matter now with what's going on the DVR in Dish network world. If they shut it off I am giving up TV. Blu-ray all the way.


----------



## Vidfreek

Just wrote in to both Dish Network and VOOM, expressing my "bad" opinion of whats going on with their channels and lack off additions that even my local cable company can provide and I made sure to tell them that I'm unhappy I'm stuck in an 18 month contract and should have never switched from my local cable provider


----------



## TulsaOK

Vidfreek said:


> I'm stuck in an 18 month contract and should have never switched from my local cable provider


You can buy your way out of that for $13.33/month.


----------



## Link

If you have Dish Family how much is it to add an HD package on?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Link said:


> If you have Dish Family how much is it to add an HD package on?


Unless they changed things, I do not believe you can add DishHD to the DishFamily pack.

The DishHD Essentials only gives you HD channels that are SD in your existing package, and I don't think there are many there. The DishHD Ultimate would add HD channels that don't qualify as Family programming... so I think that's a no-go from the start.


----------



## James Long

DirecTV allows their $9.99 HD access to be added to their $29.99 family package. I suspect that some day E* will allow their packages to be added to DISH Family ... but I believe they will wait until there are more channels that would actually be visible to a DISH Family HD subscriber.


----------



## Link

James Long said:


> DirecTV allows their $9.99 HD access to be added to their $29.99 family package. I suspect that some day E* will allow their packages to be added to DISH Family ... but I believe they will wait until there are more channels that would actually be visible to a DISH Family HD subscriber.


I guess all you would get is Food, Animal Planet, HDNet and HD Movies by adding the $10 HD Essentials package on with Dish Family, but that would make more sense than paying the $7.00 HD enabling fee.


----------



## James Long

HDMovies is in Ultimate ...
But for someone who got a ViP HD for OTA (very important next February) the extra $3 would be worth it. I wonder how many people paid the $7 fee. With the $10 package available I hope none that _can_ subscribe to HD Essentials will choose not to.


----------



## Link

When will they add more HD channels like Directv has? Their customers sure get a lot more for their $10 HD package.


----------



## snowcat

Link said:


> When will they add more HD channels like Directv has? Their customers sure get a lot more for their $10 HD package.


The announcement said more channels will be added by the end of 2008.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115023


----------



## Calvin386

Can anyone confirm that with the HD Only pack, you get the SD mirrors of the HD channels as well. 

I have a second receiver (301) that I don't believe will receive the HD channels. If I go with the HD only pack I would like to get the SD Mirrors of the HD channels. 

Or can I talk them into giving me a 211???


----------



## heisman

Calvin386 said:


> Can anyone confirm that with the HD Only pack, you get the SD mirrors of the HD channels as well.


I can confirm.


----------



## Calvin386

Thank you


----------



## Paul Secic

MarcusInMD said:


> OK,
> I am really getting pissed with Dish network now. All of a sudden half our HD channels are showing subscription only and we have not changed a damn thing on our end. Some times when I leave the guide I can get back into the channels sometimes I can't.
> 
> Even though I am STILL hooked to an analog phone the dumb 622 still says it can't connect from time to time and I am still getting charged the $5.00/month fee.
> 
> I am about ready to drop em. Customer support is getting worse and worse too. Spent nearly an hour on hold before hanging up tonight.


My phone line in my 622 can't connect either. I have no HD ecept HBO, Cinamax, and STARZ.


----------



## Paul Secic

HDMe said:


> Unless they changed things, I do not believe you can add DishHD to the DishFamily pack.
> 
> The DishHD Essentials only gives you HD channels that are SD in your existing package, and I don't think there are many there. The DishHD Ultimate would add HD channels that don't qualify as Family programming... so I think that's a no-go from the start.


I think you're right HDMe.


----------



## Donp

I still have an 811 as my only reciever. I have the old $9.99 HD package (Mpeg2).
When will this end and drag me kicking and screaming into Mpeg4 world. I have HDnet movies ans HD theater in my HD lineup here.


----------



## BWELL316

If your regional sports network is, for instance, NESN and CSN New England, will they now be available in HD?


----------



## James Long

BWELL316 said:


> If your regional sports network is, for instance, NESN and CSN New England, will they now be available in HD?


Those two particular RSNs, no. For 22 other RSN, HD game channelss are available.


----------



## BWELL316

James Long said:


> Those two particular RSNs, no. For 22 other RSN, HD game channelss are available.


I always have to find out if those two channels wil ever com to Dish as my father-in-law still has a year left in his Dish committment and it seems as though every family function we have at his house coincides with an important Sox game.


----------



## aggiealum

I've had the Top200/HBO/Cinemax for a few years now, but just as I was looking into D*, I get the letter from E* about the DVR Advantage. Anyone have success upgrading to the DVR Advantage/HD Essentials and getting the equipment upgrades for free? The VIP622 is $100 and I would need another HD tuner (VIP222 is gone?) so I can hook up 2HD/2SD tvs. One turn off for me to stick around is the lack of HD channels compared to D*. Especially Fox Sports Bay Area HD, which I know D* has. Not to mention D* 200 has more channels that pertain to me than E* 200. The only drawback with D* is that it's 1 tuner per tv, whereas E* has 2 tv's per tuner. Thanks in advance!


----------



## leftheaded

James Long said:


> The catch: RSNs (regional sports networks) and other sports packages (NBA/NHL) cannot be added to the $29.99 DishHD package (although you will get the NBA HD and NHL HD channel in your package).


I know I'm probably in for disappointment, but I signed up for DishHD over the weekend and have an install tomorrow. The rep on the phone repeatedly assured me that my package would have the bay are fsn & all 8 local HD channels for $35/mo. I went over this very clearly, no less than 3 times.

If she was misrepresenting, then I expect the tech to uninstall everything and leave without me seeing a single bill.

We'll see after tomorrow, but I'm hoping something has changed since everyone heard last.

edit: I think they will deliver the HD Locals OTA, but since I don't get SD service it seems that I won't get the tv guide for the local channels. That would suck. Am I getting this right? Any way to get the guide?


----------



## James Long

Cancel now. FSN Bay Area is not on DISH Network (and the only way you are getting all locals is with an antenna).


----------



## leftheaded

James Long said:


> Cancel now. FSN Bay Area is not on DISH Network


after checking my zip code, their website says it is on dish network. it's conditional though:

_*Regional Sports Network with America's Top 100 Plus and higher Station*
Fox Sports Bay Area
Comcast West_

this is the only reason I thought the rep on the phone _might _be telling me the truth about bay area fsn being included with the DishHD package.



James Long said:


> (and the only way you are getting all locals is with an antenna).


should I have to pay the $5/mo for locals if they provide them OTA? I mean, they don't provide the tv guide (if you only get DishHD that is). Plus, I could get my own antennae and hdhomerun to accomplish the same thing, right?


----------



## James Long

FSN Bay Area HD is not one of the ones DISH offers. The SD is there.

The major networks will be available via satellite ... just not "all eight".
$5 isn't bad for the functionality of being able to get the program guide ... and get all the non-HD locals in the market. At least DISH gives you the choice.


----------



## leftheaded

James Long said:


> FSN Bay Area HD is not one of the ones DISH offers. The SD is there.
> 
> The major networks will be available via satellite ... just not "all eight".
> $5 isn't bad for the functionality of being able to get the program guide ... and get all the non-HD locals in the market. At least DISH gives you the choice.


thanks for your help. I just got off the phone with Dish, and it seems that I was sold packages and promotions that do not exist. Everything you just said about the FSN bay area SD/HD, and locals HD/SD was just confirmed.

They can only offer bay area FSN in SD starting with the top 100+ package. And they can only offer half the local channels in HD, rest in SD. I can't believe the sales rep was blatantly lying, or blatantly ignorant. either way, i'm afraid Dish and I just got off on the wrong foot.

Now that I have more info, it looks like DirecTV is back in the running. Have to decide quick now that they have me signed up and an install in < 24 hours!


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> FSN Bay Area HD is not one of the ones DISH offers. The SD is there.
> 
> The major networks will be available via satellite ... just not "all eight".
> $5 isn't bad for the functionality of being able to get the program guide ... and get all the non-HD locals in the market. At least DISH gives you the choice.


Lots of our locals are Spanish, Chinese, Filipino. KBWB CH 20 has Azteca on Digital subset 1.


----------



## jeffandgina2000

tedb3rd said:


> I'll be downgrading to the $10 HD package. I'll miss HDN movies and Universal HD... But for $10 I can get a decent Netflix account. For me, the $10 option is a good b/c I'm not interested in the VOOM channels or the sports so much.
> 
> The reason Dish probably put HDNMovies and UniversalHD in the $20 tier is to get customers to upgrade. The reason Dish probably put NBA & NHL channels in the $20 tier is to get customers to upgrade AND because NBA & NHL charge Dish $$$$$$$ to carry.


Yep...your probably right!


----------



## leftheaded

James Long said:


> *DishHD Package* is a $29.99 standalone
> For those who care ONLY about HD and are willing to give up nearly all of their other channels, DISH is introducing (re-introducing?) a standalone DishHD package.
> 
> For $29.99 as a base package, customers can get ALL DishHD Essential and Ultimate channels except the premium movie channels. Locals can be added for $5 (which includes SD and HD locals, where available). Premium Movie packages may also be added. Internationals and other a la cartes can be added.


I just had Dish installed yesterday and the "dishHD" package + locals is what I signed up for. I was under the impression that I would only get HD channels, but I get a lot of SD channels too. Not sure if that's intentional or not. For instance, I get all the HD channels listed on the dish website (espn, discovery tbs etc...) plus their SD counterpart if there is one. But what surprised me is that I'm getting a ton of plain SD channels that have no HD counterpart. Not stuff like CNN, MTV or Cartoon Network... but it's stuff like QVC and probably around 30 others. I can make a list if that would help someone


----------



## HobbyTalk

The shopping channels would most likely be included in any package as they pay E* for coverage. The more subscribers the more $$$$ E* gets.


----------



## James Long

I'm not sure about that ... but the shopping channels are all now set to "free".
(DISH may be paid a flat fee for the space or get a commission.)


----------



## HobbyTalk

While not a conventional shopping channel, we can clearly see that the below linked channel pays program providers (cable, sat) a cut of the sales. I would suspect that conventional shopping channels pay a flat fee per subscriber since they can not track individual sales.

http://sec.edgar-online.com/2003/04/15/0001144204-03-001770/Section2.asp


----------



## James Long

Many of DISH's channels are "private label" ... just like the "Turner" channels that were on before them. Responses would have to be from DISH customers as no one else sees the channel (and unique toll free response numbers are used).

The order number on HSN isn't the same as it is on the website and seems to be superimposed on the screen. In fact, if you watch closely "800.284.3100" is replaced by "800-753-4444" when an item appears. I suspect DirecTV and cable systems use different numbers.

Paying for eyeballs is likely part of the equation ... paying for completion another likely part. I doubt that all channels are operating under the same combination but it is obvious that the more people who see these channels the better for both DISH and the paying provider.


----------



## HobbyTalk

And in the end they are paying Dish, so they will be provided free on any programming package... which was my original statement.


----------



## leftheaded

you know, after looking at the dish programming packages, i'd say DishHD = "Dish Family" package + all HD


i'll double check that theory after i get home


----------



## James Long

Not quite ... there are channels in DishFAMILY that are not in DishHD (Hallmark, Nickelodeon ... see the complete list).

The freebee channels are in every package ... plus there are free previews in effect. These are the SD channels (plus SD of the HD subscribed) that DishHD only subscribers get.


----------



## leftheaded

yeah, i can't find any rhyme or reason to the channels i'm getting, and they aren't listed anywhere on the dish site (which is weird to me). it's definitely not Dish Family that I'm getting. 

I get WE "womens entertainment" which doesn't appear until Dish 200. and I get something called CSTV "college sports tv", which i can't find on any package. who knows lol


----------



## James Long

One of the channels you get is a slate ... 102.
On that channel it will say what channels are in free preview for the month.
(That is why CSTV and WE are free at the moment.)

You also get all the lovely shopping channels (84, 85, 104, 137, 217 through 229 ... some of those are mirrors of each other showing the same content) and you should get the "free" PI channels (public interest) that DISH is required to include.

You get the SD equivalents of everything in the HD package (including Animal Planet, which is also a free preview this month). And (of course) you get the promo channels such as 101, 102, 103, 500 and others.

What the $29.99 is paying for is all the HD channels ... the rest is "free" and not sold as part of the package (which is probably why it isn't listed as part of the package).


----------



## Paul Secic

Noodle said:


> LoveTractor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty. I too just called and switched over to the stand alone HD package. Before doing so, I specifically mentioned USAHD and ScifiHD. I told him I knew they were uplinked and asked if I would get them when they finally flipped the switch. He said of course. ....It is Dish Network's intent to get a bunch of HD up within the next few months and since they are HD it would be included. Just relaying my conversation.
> 
> I too was told by two separate Dish reps that Scifi was coming. I was told Feb. 1st. So I signed up. I called today inquiring about the lack of Scifi HD and the tech says that they don't have it and it's not on the schedule. Needless to say I'm rather pissed. The only reason I signed up for Dish is for Scifi HD. Anyone have any information?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for USA HD in May, June.
Click to expand...


----------



## James Long

And hopefully April as well.


----------



## gargoyle8

lets cut the bs. take out the stretch-o-rama channels, take out the sports channels that are blank most of the year, take out the premium movie channels, take out the voom channels and what are you left with? depending on the hd package you have, you are paying $29.99 to $160 for 3 or 4 hd channels. not to mention it has taken dish over 4 years just to give you a hand full of hd channels, and now we are told to wait again for more. ya, they will give us more alright. a few more pay-per-view, a few more regional sports or maybe they will expand voom with all its great channels. ha ha ! how about some national channels that we all know are in hd already because we have seen them on cable or directv. how can they offer a complete hd package that does not include a major news channel and the weather channel. did every body forget the reason tv was invented in the first place (news and information). remember a few years ago when dish lost the "WE" channel for a few weeks. and charlie sent out a message crying poor mouth because the "WE" people wanted to raise thier price so we could no longer have "WE" dish wanted every one to cry foul on there behalf. well i for one did not. the only reason every channnel in hd is not offered is because of dish network profit margains. it has nothing to do with satellites or bandwidth or any techno jargin youve heard. you dont have the hd channels you should because dish is more concerned with profits than they are customer satisfaction. the hd stand alone package is what i have been waiting for, and to find out no CNN, no FOX, no TWC, no comedy central, no c-span. c'mon, i know there has to be somebode else out there that places some value on news and information. dish thinks all they have to do is offer every sports package under the sun and every body will be happy. i love sports, but i need news and weather too. OTA till they get their act together.


----------



## jclewter79

OTA is free and should give you all the news and weather that you need. I am certain that they are working on HD as fast as they can. C-Span in HD? That would be a waste of bandwith. I agree that maybe the SD feed sould be supplied to all, but then again it would not be HD only then would it? Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## James Long

gargoyle8 said:


> how about some national channels that we all know are in hd already because we have seen them on cable or directv.


Including the seven that DirecTV has that are 100% upconvert? Please don't blast in here with standards for DISH's HD channels that you're not willing to apply to the competition.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Many of DISH's channels are "private label" ... just like the "Turner" channels that were on before them. Responses would have to be from DISH customers as no one else sees the channel (and unique toll free response numbers are used).
> 
> The order number on HSN isn't the same as it is on the website and seems to be superimposed on the screen. In fact, if you watch closely "800.284.3100" is replaced by "800-753-4444" when an item appears. I suspect DirecTV and cable systems use different numbers.
> 
> Paying for eyeballs is likely part of the equation ... paying for completion another likely part. I doubt that all channels are operating under the same combination but it is obvious that the more people who see these channels the better for both DISH and the paying provider.


QVC made a bundle from my SHARP LCD HDTV! I've got three more payment.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> And hopefully April as well.


Agreed.


----------



## wellington

Hi all, I want to upgrade my dish to this package but I don't want to pay for the 722 and to realign my dish (not picking up 129). 

I'm out of contract so I was going to cancel and have my wife sign up. Modify the address a little and use different info for the rest. 

They want to charge me $200 for a leased 722 when a new customer gets it free?


----------



## James Long

You should be able to do better than that.
I can get a 722 for $125 installed (or a 622 for $100).


----------



## jclewter79

Different people get different prices, James. I got the same prices you do but, some have reported that their dishin up thing shows different prices.


----------



## James Long

$200 just seems bad ... there must be some reason why some people get a better deal than others (and no, I don't believe I get a better rate because I volunteer here ).

The $100 deal is what I expect for a 622 ... a little more for a 722 is expected. $200? Strange.


----------



## jclewter79

I agree. I think it has something to do with legnth of time as a customer. Seems like the people that quote prices higher than $100-$125 are still under contract or slightly out of first contract.


----------



## wellington

I've been out of contract for a few months. I could probably haggle them down when I go to cancel but why should I have to? Don't they want to keep their existing customers? All I want is a new "leased" receiver that a new customer gets for free.

Anyway, does any see a problem with canceling and having my wife sign up?


----------



## mattydork

I have been a subscriber for many years and currently have a 501. I would like to upgrade to the 612 with the HD only package and locals. The Dish website says i can get the 612 for $100.00 installed and i have figured out all the costs for the monthly charge. I can't seem to find a place on the website to sign up for this when i log in to my account. Do i have to call them? Can someone please advise? Also, i have a really nice rooftop antenna. Is it easy for the installer to hook that up for my HD locals (not offered in Colorado Springs yet)? Thanks for any help you guys can offer.


----------



## Cappyxavs

i just ordered two 612 recievers at 75ea installed. i've been with dish since 2003

i was thinking about going with D in june but the bad reviews of the hr20/21 recievers kept me here and all the belly aching i'm reading on the 20/21 threads.


----------



## joe42

I've been thinking of switching to the dishHD with all HD channels. If/when they get new HD Channels are they added to that package or will new packages be created?

We're basically waiting on Sci-Fi, USA and NICK.


----------



## James Long

It is expected that the channels will be added to the standalone ... we have not had a national HD channel addition to the system since the standalone was re-introduced so there is no proof either way - but it is expected.


----------



## cs550ds

Has any one had problems ordering this package. My father ordered this package. He had to talk to about 3 CSR's. All of them have not heard of this package. They said in order to get any HD package he had to have one of the AT packages. The third one had to put him on hold. When the CSR came back they finaly said they could set him up with the DishHD package. We are in WI. and the DishHD package shows that the Big 10 Network is in that package. When he discovered that the Big 10 Network did not get turned on he called them back. After getting bounced around again they said it was not in the DishHD package. They told him once again that he had to have on of the AT packages to get the Big 10 Network. Why would they show it in the all HD package if you can't get it? I am a past customer and was thinking of coming back and getting the DishHD package. Has any one had this much of a problem getting setup with this package?


----------



## langlin

cs550ds said:


> Has any one had problems ordering this package. My father ordered this package. He had to talk to about 3 CSR's. All of them have not heard of this package. They said in order to get any HD package he had to have one of the AT packages. The third one had to put him on hold. When the CSR came back they finaly said they could set him up with the DishHD package. We are in WI. and the DishHD package shows that the Big 10 Network is in that package. When he discovered that the Big 10 Network did not get turned on he called them back. After getting bounced around again they said it was not in the DishHD package. They told him once again that he had to have on of the AT packages to get the Big 10 Network. Why would they show it in the all HD package if you can't get it? I am a past customer and was thinking of coming back and getting the DishHD package. Has any one had this much of a problem getting setup with this package?


don't know why you had trouble getting the package, I got it easily on first try, but the Big 10 is an RSN and NOT available with the HDOnly pk so you won't get that..


----------



## cs550ds

langlin said:


> don't know why you had trouble getting the package, I got it easily on first try, but the Big 10 is an RSN and NOT available with the HDOnly pk so you won't get that..


I wonder why they show the Big 10 Network as being in the HD only package. They don't show it in the list of RSN's on the site. It is a little misleading.


----------



## sievers

cs550ds said:


> I wonder why they show the Big 10 Network as being in the HD only package. They don't show it in the list of RSN's on the site. It is a little misleading.


big10 was originally included in dishHD (hd-only package). When big10 launched on dish as a whole, it was announced that it would be a free preview for everyone for a while, then eventually scaled back. The free preview timeframe overlapped the start of dishHD, but around the end of march the free preview ended and it's now off dishHD. I'm sure they put it on the website as being in the dishHD package to lure viewers, knowing full well that it would soon be taken off that package. They should update the site but apparently they haven't.


----------



## kpelley

My HDNet Movies is suddenly red in the guide, and telling me it's a subscription only channel. Is that somehow related to these new packages? I still get all the Voom stuff, and all the other HD I've always had.

Glitch? Anybody else?


----------



## Henry

kpelley said:


> My HDNet Movies is suddenly red in the guide, and telling me it's a subscription only channel. Is that somehow related to these new packages? I still get all the Voom stuff, and all the other HD I've always had.
> 
> Glitch? Anybody else?


It happened to me, kp.

Warm re-boot. (Hold the power button down for a few seconds and let the unit do its thing.) It should clear up for you.


----------



## paradise_theater

Can anyone tell me? I have one HDTV and one standard TV, when going through the DishBUILDER on their website I am able to select DisHD Standalone as a package and select my TV configuration and it seems all would be ok, but when I have talked with installers/customer service about this setup, they say the DishHD would not be viewable on my standard TV, even with the 211 receiver. Does someone know of a solution for this because I like the pricepoint and the selection of the HD Standalone package.


----------



## James Long

The second TV output of the 622/722 is SD. You CAN watch HD channels on the SD outputs. It won't be viewable _in_ HD (of course) but you can watch the content.


----------



## mattfast1

The 211 receiver is able to connect to an SD TV, and will still have full access to HD channels. They just won't be showing in HD on your tv...


----------



## puckwithahalo

> $200 just seems bad ... there must be some reason why some people get a better deal than others (and no, I don't believe I get a better rate because I volunteer here ).


a lot of things go in to the price you qualify for. some that i know of are credit history and billing history. Not sure what else goes into it. Possibly monthly rate (this is all unofficial, but things I have been told by people who probably know). A csr will not be able to tell you the reason you qualify at a certain price, the system does it automatically.)


----------



## paradise_theater

mattfast1 said:


> The 211 receiver is able to connect to an SD TV, and will still have full access to HD channels. They just won't be showing in HD on your tv...


So to be clear, I should be able to order what I am expecting, even though a few know-nothings (not to be rude) from customer service told me it's not possible... to view the HD Standalone package on my HDTV with this 211 receiver and for no extra charge, have that same package on my SDTV, just not in HD? Does that receiver have some way of downconverting the HD signal to component/composite for my SDTV? And what is the resolution on HD through Dish... 1080p? 1080i? 720p? Or does it depend on the channel? Just a bunch of questions that no one else seemed to be able to answer for me. Thanks a bunch for all your help everyone!


----------



## mattfast1

Yeah, those customer service reps don't know what they're talking about. The ViP 211 receiver has outputs for Coax, Composite, Component, HDMI, S-Video, and Optical. It should be able to connect to any TV, HD or otherwise.

As for your other questions... the maximum resolution is 1080i, although it can depend on the channel providor as to what the resolution actually is. The receiver will downconvert the signal for your SDTV.


----------



## DGRez

I just called to downgrade from HD Ultimate to HD Essential and was told I'd need a new dish to get a satellite in another orbital location for a two year commitment or $59.95. Can this be true? Dish can add or remove programming electronically but I need another physical dish to get fewer HD channels?


----------



## James Long

You only need the new dish if you are adding content ... such as your HD locals hosted on 61.5°.


----------



## Cappyxavs

Sounds lame.... i'm thinking it's not your problem that thier sat can't cut off what you don't want. also since they offer you the "Choice" of hd tier i think i would tell them to stop billing me for the ultimate and if they wish to change out a dish they can do so at thier own cost.


----------



## DGRez

James Long said:


> You only need the new dish if you are adding content ... such as your HD locals hosted on 61.5°.


That's exactly what it was. E launched HD locals in my area (Jackson MS) on 4/24 and the 'system' was forcing a new dish. I have an OTA antenna and didn't need one. A a tech rep solved the issue.


----------



## Paul Secic

kpelley said:


> My HDNet Movies is suddenly red in the guide, and telling me it's a subscription only channel. Is that somehow related to these new packages? I still get all the Voom stuff, and all the other HD I've always had.
> 
> Glitch? Anybody else?


Last week they turned off my HD & VOOM in the middle of the night. I didn't ask them to do it. My attendant turn the TVon in the morning and she said where's ULTRAHD and I said I don't know. She then called DISH and said We have no HD. The CSR wanted her to fool with the interactive junk but Haydee said she had no time, and she said just turn the HD back on please.


----------



## Paul Secic

Paul Secic said:


> Last week they turned off my HD & VOOM in the middle of the night. I didn't ask them to do it. My attendant turn the TVon in the morning and she said where's ULTRAHD and I said I don't know. She then called DISH and said We have no HD. The CSR wanted her to fool with the interactive junk but Haydee said she had no time, and she said just turn the HD back on please.


The same thimg happened yesterday afternoon, NO HD.. We had to call to get it turned back on again!!!!!!!!!!! What is wrong with DISH?


----------

